# Size stock trailer for Chevy 1500?



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

I know ive posted about my truck before but I had a new question and just thought id start a new one. I've got a 5.3 V8 Chevy 1500 an 04 and I'm wanting to get a trailer and I've basically decided on a stock trailer since I just need it for hauling to open shows and horse trails within the state. The furthest ill probably go is 4-5 hours in one day. So with the lightness of a stock trailer I think it's good the only disadvantage is no tack room but I'll either build one in or get a shell and put it in the bed if I get a bumper pull. Anyways my question is what's the longest stock trailer I could get? I was thinking a 12' or 14' I'd only be hauling 2 horses. And would a bumper pull or gooseneck be better in your opinion? Thanks so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Whatever you get, make sure the truck is rated for that weight.

A 1500 is a little light. Pulling isn't the issue, stopping might be.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Whatever you get, make sure the truck is rated for that weight.
> 
> A 1500 is a little light. Pulling isn't the issue, stopping might be.


It's rated to pull 7100 lbs an in thinking the most I'd be hauling is 5000 and I've got a brake box and everyrhing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Whatever you get, make sure the truck is rated for that weight.
> 
> A 1500 is a little light. Pulling isn't the issue, stopping might be.


Saw a Tahoe of that generation (the shorter full-size StationwagonUV :lol: ) pulling a two-horse slant the other day. As long as she has trailer-brake controls she should be fine.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Shorter the better but wouldn't go over 16 foot and that's pushing it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The problem I found with my 12 feet stock Valley it was SO light that it actually did feel more bumpy to drive than my 12 feet slant Adam (also it didn't want to back up as easy). Both are BP. BTW, I believe 14 ft Valley may come with the "dressing room". 

I've never had problem with stopping even going down a very steep hill (knock on wood!), but remember to keep a good distance always and check your breaks and transmission periodically.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You need to remember that if your vehicle is rated to pull 7100 lbs, you have to add the combined weight of horses, feed, tack, mats, and trailer combined.

A half ton truck may not have the stopping power. You should also consider sway bars on this light of truck. The braking power on a 3/4 ton and an half ton is different. You should also check with the state laws on trailering. Some trailers by weight and length may require additional license.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you'd come to appreciate a 14'. Room for two average sized horses. My 15.2 travelled well in the back section. He prefers facing backwards when going down the road. My 16 footer is roomier but it's really not needed and it is heavier.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks everyone for the info i think ill look for a 14' ive already got a brake controller, so its just finding the right trailer now


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ringosmomma said:


> thanks everyone for the info i think ill look for a 14' ive already got a brake controller, so its just finding the right trailer now


Good luck!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ringosmomma said:


> It's rated to pull 7100 lbs an in thinking the most I'd be hauling is 5000 and I've got a brake box and everyrhing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I have a 1999 1500 5.3 v8. I pull a 16' bumper pull stock trailer and I have hauled 4 horses in my 16' trailer with no problem. I have the brake system as well too. Just start stopping in advance. The truck will stop fine and such just don't push your luck if you have a lead foot


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Wallee said:


> I have a 1999 1500 5.3 v8. I pull a 16' bumper pull stock trailer and I have hauled 4 horses in my 16' trailer with no problem. I have the brake system as well too. Just start stopping in advance. The truck will stop fine and such just don't push your luck if you have a lead foot


Ohh great, it's good to hear from someone who has experience with the 1/2 ton hauling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ringosmomma said:


> Ohh great, it's good to hear from someone who has experience with the 1/2 ton hauling
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I mean with the right trailer, alum preferably, you can haul alot more than you think with the 1/2 ton. Like I said 16' trailer and 4 horses with ease. On the highway you will only be able to do like 65 though(which I would recommend you not trying to haul any faster) as anything more and you will watch the gas hand fall pretty fast.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 16ft stock and pulled it from MD to Tx and back with a ram 1500 5.2. No issues as the truck was set up for towing..Gets slow going through mountains but otherwise no problems.. I can haul 4 but I moved my center gate up 2 feet and use the front now for tack space and load 2 on the back...The reason I moved the gate was with 2 on the back the way it was it would fish tail..So moving the gate up put the horses over the axles. If I need to haul more I open the gate and tie it back and slant load them...:wink:


----------

